#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Μηχανολογικά >  > > >  >  > Πυροπροστασία >  > > >  >  >  Μελέτη υγραερίου - πυροπροστασίας για χώρο συνάθροισης ατόμων

## noutsaki

Καλησπέρα

Μπορεί να με παραπέμεψει κάποιος στην νομοθεσία ή σε κάποιο λινκ (πιθανότατα του fireservice φαντάζομαι) για πρότυπες μελέτες υγραερίου και πυροπροστασίας (ενεργητική-παθητική) για χώρο συνάθροισης ατόμων (καφετέρια για την ακρίβεια, μικρότερη των 50 ατόμων)?? μπλέχτηκα λίγο στον λαβύρινθο της νομοθεσίας και θα ήθελα μια συμβουλή για το τι ισχύει.
Ευχαριστώ.

edit: να συμπληρώσω κάποια στοιχεία που έμαθα σήμερα, το κτίσμα είναι προ του 1988 (1955 με αρχική οικοδομική άδεια ως διώροφ οικία) και το ισόγειο έγινε καφέ με αλλαγή χρήσης το 2006.
σ' ευχαριστώ φίλε.

----------


## vag1234

Θα τα ανεβάσω αν προλάβω αύριο στα downloads !! Υπομονή μία ημέρα !! Θα επανέλθω !

http://www.emichanikos.gr/downloads.php?do=file&id=778

Κ.Υ.Α. 31856/2003 (Φ.Ε.Κ. 1257/Βʼ/3-9-2003) «Τεχνικός Κανονισμός εγκαταστάσεων υγραερίου στα κτίρια (πλην βιομηχανιών- βιοτεχνιών)

http://www.emichanikos.gr/downloads.php?do=file&id=779

Κ.Υ.Α. 31856/2003 (Φ.Ε.Κ. 1257/Βʼ/3-9-2003) «Τεχνικός Κανονισμός εγκαταστάσεων υγραερίου στα κτίρια (πλην βιομηχανιών- βιοτεχνιών


*ΕΝΤΥΠΟ ΜΕΛΕΤΗΣ ΠΥΡΟΠΡΟΣΤΑΣΙΑΣ*


*ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΕΓΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΗ ΥΓΡΑΕΡΙΟΥ* 

Ελπίζω να βοήθησα ! Ότι απορία έχεις εδώ είμαστε πάλι !!

----------

noutsaki

----------

